# Do girls fart?



## arnie




----------



## Ignopius

I have never heard of women who don't fart. I mean according to my mom it's rude to let one out unless you are out of the room.


----------



## 0blank0

Yes we do all the things that men do just in a lady like manner.


----------



## rainynights

I'm actually kind of sick of my roommate and his fart jokes. Everytime We're watching t.v he just brings up that he wants to fart all over some guys face. He's also got a new girlfriend and everytime he brings her up it's always " I'm gonna fart on my girlfriends face". 

weird *** kid


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Lady farts in fact come out as little blasts of air that isn't unlike the air that comes out of an Air-Wick air freshener.


----------



## markwalters2

It's my belief that females don't fart.


----------



## Zalinsky

Girls don't fart and if they do I don't want to know about it.

They don't poop, either.


----------



## probably offline

Isn't there already like 3 threads about this?


----------



## Grog

Isn't it only uglie chicks fart


----------



## SouthernTom

No. They store it up and then export it to the world's growing economic nations.
A diet consisting of baked beans and curry is apparantly key to maximising their profits.


----------



## Rixy

I thought women only farted rainbow petals that smell like strawberries?


----------



## nullptr

True fact #somerandomnumber
Farts are spatial rift anomalies.


----------



## Naytve

both ends so that's even worse


----------



## Donkeybutt

Hell yeah, I fart loudly all the time. Just because I'm not a male doesn't mean I can't be free with my flatulence.


----------



## Nada

this poll is fartastic!


----------



## jais

_I whisper quietly in my panties hahaha brilliant!! _


----------



## hmweasley

In my family it was basically a contest over who could fart loudest, so my dad actually trained me to announce it every time I farted. My mom says she was scared to send me to preschool because she was worried I'd do it in class, but she under estimated my social anxiety, and I never did.

Fart jokes are basically the jokes of choice in my entire extended family though. My dad and his siblings past it on to me and all my cousins. It's basically what you would expect from five year olds.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't think they fart really loud ever. Like I can emit those poots that you can actually hear in another room with the door closed. Never heard that from a female.


----------



## musiclover55

Sorry to tell yall but girls *don't* fart.

The ones that you thought were 'girls who farted' were actually aliens.


----------



## Cletis

Yes, but they're barely audible.


----------



## Juschill

*Excuse Me*


----------



## Cylon

I fart loudly when no one is around


----------



## millenniumman75

No, they whisper in their panties and I have picture proof.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Anyone ever wondered why bathtub farts always smell the same?


----------



## blue2

musiclover55 said:


> Sorry to tell yall but girls *don't* fart.
> 
> The ones that you thought were 'girls who farted' were actually aliens.


My sisters an alien ..:afr...would explain alot i suppose..


----------



## Bert Reynolds




----------



## Lunar Delta

Well, considering they are equally as human as guys and, aside from differences in genitals and bone structure, have bodies that are almost identical to ours, of course they fart.

What a silly thread.


----------



## Nunuc

Yes, but it sounds like singing angels/Kate Bush.


----------



## MobiusX

why is this a surprise? they make scat porn where they eat and play with poop...


----------

